# Unable to Stream Live TV



## allen97 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a Tivo Roamio OTA with Tivo Stream. I can stream recorded content to my iOS app without problems, but when I try to stream live TV, the recording starts and then there is an error after buffering. What can I do to troubleshoot this problem?


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

allen97 said:


> I have a Tivo Roamio OTA with Tivo Stream. I can stream recorded content to my iOS app without problems, but when I try to stream live TV, the recording starts and then there is an error after buffering. What can I do to troubleshoot this problem?


IIRC the TiVo Stream can only stream recorded shows to the app. It doesn't stream live TV.


----------



## cbrrider (Feb 2, 2005)

If you want to stream live TV, it will prompt you to start a recording so you can stream it.

For troubleshooting:

1. Restart TiVo.
2. Restart TiVo stream.
3. Uninstall/reinstall TiVo app.


----------



## allen97 (Feb 13, 2009)

pfiagra said:


> IIRC the TiVo Stream can only stream recorded shows to the app. It doesn't stream live TV.


You can't technically stream "live" TV, but you should be able to start a recording and stream that. Whenever I try to do that, I get an error after the recording starts and the app starts buffering.

*Watch practically live TV around your home*
With TiVo Stream you can begin recording a show and instantly start watching it anywhere within your home network. It's as good as live TV on your mobile device.


----------



## powrcow (Sep 27, 2010)

cbrrider said:


> 3. Uninstall/reinstall TiVo app.


It sounds silly, but this solves most issues with the stream. Don't uninstall if you have downloaded shows to your device, they will be deleted.


----------

